# Ear Gunk



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

So I was looking at Pliny a short while ago and caught a glimpse of the inside of his ears- they are both filled with orangey gunk. It is down in the ear canal part, not anywhere near the surface. A couple of weeks ago he had a bit of ear wax come out and there was a bit of orange dribble on his fur by the ear. I cleaned it up (I thought) and kept an eye on it, but didn't notice anything more until today. I am taking him to see the vet this afternoon. Even if it is just a wax build-up, I don't want to try and do anything on my own. I know how delicate ears are. The vet tech was wondering if it might be him annointing with sunshine factor, but I always syringe feed it and have never seen him annoint afterwards. Also, it is pretty deep in the ear, and he would have to be exceptionally talented to get it in there!
He is eating and running like normal. He actual ran like a nut last night. Haven't noticed any head shaking or being off balance/dizzy.
He did have some truly impressive explosive diarrhea just after I took a look at his ear. I put him down in the (empty) bathtub and he erm loosed his bowels for at least 5 minutes on and off. Sigh.
Anyone ever have ear build up like this before?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I have read that they can get ear wax build ups. Here is the thread:

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6401&p=52213&hilit=ear+wax#p52213

How did the vet visit go?


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup, he has a heaping load of bright orange wax in there. As it has no odor, it probably is not an infection. The vet offered to do a bacteria test - put some of the wax on a slide and then under a microscope, but we chose to hold off on it for now. Obviously if he starts to show symptoms of an infection I will be have back in the office ASAP.
She has given me drops to put in each ear once a week, the product is 'Epi-Otic'. The little monkey was quite good about it.
Amazing how the shade of the wax is identical to the colour of sunshine factor; only the wax is sticky and doesn't have a smell.
Pliny is now sulking in his cat bed. I am sure he is trying to forget that today ever happened!


----------

